# Having trouble getting plastisol transferred to yoga shorts



## GetWhipped (Feb 27, 2013)

I have only been making my shirts/shorts for about a month, so please bear with me.

I have plastisol transfers that I have been using to press t-shirts and underwear. They transfer just fine to both of those. (100% cotton shirts and 90% nylon/10% spandex underwear).

I have recently added yoga shorts (the foldover, junior style kind) to my line - 95% cotton/5% spandex. I cannot get the transfers to adhere to the shorts. Some areas will stick, some will pull up when I pull the paper back, and some areas won't stick at all. 

I have tried moving the shorts around the press in various positions (thinking maybe the waistband or seams were effecting it), different pressures, and even adjusted the temps up/down a bit.

I'm honestly at a loss of where to go next. I have many orders sitting here waiting to be pressed and shipped! 

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It may be that the yoga wear has a finish on them that is not receptive to heat press applications......Sometimes there is nothing you can do....


----------



## GetWhipped (Feb 27, 2013)

Well... that's not exactly the answer I was hoping for!  But it makes sense, and I hadn't even thought of that. Thanks for the input, much appreciated!


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

Heres an idea for you , cut a silhouette of your transfer out of white nylon application cadcut ,apply this to your garnent as a base and then press your transfer ontop of the cadcut material ... experiment with it first until you feel confident to apply it to the sportswear ..worth a try if your out of ideas


----------

